# Bailey 740 Water Ingress



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look at this I have been having this problem from new and Bailey tell me that it is supposed to happen. :x

Any rain and the void above the cab fills with water, how it gets in is a mystery. 
My dealer can't tell me how it gets in and I have been on the roof a few times and can't see anywhere that it can. Now Bailey have spoke to me and tell me that this is supposed to happen :lol: how anybody can say that they design a roof to leak is unbelievable.
Thankfully the water cant get inside to the hab area but when it is parked on my drive the water will sit in this void until I move the van.
Now my concern is what happens when we have a hard frost will it blow the front roof joint? or I will have to drive around with a big block of ice above our heads. :roll:

Peter.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

waspes said:


> My dealer can't tell me how it gets in and I have been on the roof a few times and can't see anywhere that it can. Now Bailey have spoke to me and tell me that this is supposed to happen


If it is supposed to happen then Bailey must be able to tell you how it happens.
How can anyone be sure it will not get into the interior of the MH? Can Bailey explain that?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well any other Bailey owner got this new concept with their motorhome as well.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes it does seem a bit poor.

Are Bailey saying that the capping where the water fills is just a fancy capping pod and its all totally sealed behind that. Ie, if you didn't have the capping on it would still be totally waterproof?

Paul.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

That is ridiculous. I would be inclined to send a copy of this video to their Managing Director asking him for his comments and naming the Bailey employee who said it was supposed to happen. You need this sorted out asap.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'd be seriously less than happy if a motorhome I'd bought had that unwanted feature.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks a bit worrying to me.
Hell of a lot of water sloshing around in there.
Hard to believe it is designed to take that amount of water in.
Be good to hear from other bailey owners too


----------



## tintintin (Oct 3, 2013)

I can imagine that freezing in winter and as it starts to thaw when driving the ice will move around banging the sides.

perhaps baily should fit a bilge pump !


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow,I can understand you not being happy,that's ridiculous,I'm surprised no other Bailey owners have noticed it,not something easily missed is it...hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's not ideal is it but if you are otherwise happy with the van then I'd be tempted to drill a 1/4" hole above each A pillar so it can drain as it fills. I've seen a new Burstner with holes at least that size up through the sealant and I'm pretty sure the metal cab "roof" extends about 3" above that point.

Probably best to pass that by Bailey first to make sure of what is how far behind.

Kev


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> It's not ideal is it but if you are otherwise happy with the van then I'd be tempted to drill a 1/4" hole above each A pillar so it can drain as it fills. I've seen a new Burstner with holes at least that size up through the sealant and I'm pretty sure the metal cab "roof" extends about 3" above that point.
> 
> Probably best to pass that by Bailey first to make sure of what is how far behind.
> 
> Kev


 Hi yes I told my dealer that as Bailey say this is supposed to happen then why isn't there drain holes in each corner of the void. I have sent another email to my m/home dealer and a video link we shall see what they have to say now.

Peter.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Kev,

I'm sure you were trying to be constructive, and maybe your suggestion would be a good idea on an older 'van; but on an almost new 'van, doesn't sound like a satisfactory solution to me.

I'd second an earlier suggestion of forwarding a copy to the 'main man' at Bailey and asking for his formal response. 

I can see this clip going viral!

Roger


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Peter - we would definitely send it to Nick Howard marked "Personal" for his comments. Can't believe that is normal, certainly we don't have that problem with water in the roof cavity. Best of luck mate.

Jan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My water tank is situated at a low level, keeps the centre of gravity lower. :wink: 

tony


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Does the same happen on the other side of the van? If not , then Bailey's design is flawed and so you should complain that your van does not meet their specifications  

DavidL


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you still seem to be getting nowhere with Bailey, have a chat with your finance company, I am assuming you used finance, as they are the owners of the vehicle. they will have words with Bailey and the dealer for you with much more clout.

cabby


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I would be horrified as I am sure you are 

Ask bailey to show you it happening "as designed" on any other MH they send off the production line - if they can then ask them to show you another.

If they can show you proof then at least tell them their design is flawed - if they cant demonstrate it tell them to stop lying and sort it out ASAP or give you your money back


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't understand why some people are making jokes and others are being wishywashy or suggesting the OP drills holes......... THIS IS A BLOODY DISGRACE (excuse my French)!

Water is the enemy of all steel structures, imagine the potential for rust in a permanently wet, unventilated enclosed space, it's a disgraceful and totally unacceptable situation.

Personally I'd be banging on the desk (and maybe the face) of the prat who tried to fob you off with the idea it's supposed to be like that.

I'd be sending an email and the video to the MD of Baileys with a demand for a replacement vehicle, or you'll be contacting all the available media, including magazines, local papers and even BBC Watchdog. Get CAB and the Office of Fair Trading involved, this vehicle is not fit for purpose.

Go in hard and take no prisoners. Make sure they understand you are going to be the customer from hell if they don't replace the vehicle. It's wet inside now, you'll have no faith in it. They should replace it.

Ooh, things like this do make me cross! Now, where's that bottle of Gin?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

pomme1 said:


> Kev,
> 
> I'm sure you were trying to be constructive, and maybe your suggestion would be a good idea on an older 'van; but on an almost new 'van, doesn't sound like a satisfactory solution to me.
> 
> ...


The holes I've seen were actually on a nearly new Burstner belonging to a friend. I can't see them causing a problem and it will certainly alleviate one. The only other option is to seal the ingress point and that may well be less cosmetically pleasing.

If it were my van I'd certainly track down the ingress point and I'd start by putting some tape over that seam (6" up) before it rains again.

Kev


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wind your neck in tugboat, light hearted comments happen AFTER proper dialogue has taken place, he's got all the info needed, it's always the dealer to sort out problems on a new van.

tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't tell me to wind my neck in Gemmy. The OP is a worried and upset man who is not getting the help he needs. I bet you wouldn't be joking if it was your vehicle. There's times for jokes and there's times for no jokes.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For your info, NO-ONE on here can solve it, it's up to the OP to contact and pester the the supplier( dealer) he is the ONLY ONE who can rectify problems NO -ONE ELSE, sale of of goods etc etc.

Don't you know the legal positions of purchaser/ suppliers. :?: 

The suggestion of drilling etc is only applicable on well used vehicles that have no warranty , this vehicle has, so he has to follow the legal route.



tony


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

waspes said:


> Have a look at this I have been having this problem from new and Bailey tell me that it is supposed to happen. :x
> 
> Any rain and the void above the cab fills with water, how it gets in is a mystery.
> My dealer can't tell me how it gets in and I have been on the roof a few times and can't see anywhere that it can. Now Bailey have spoke to me and tell me that this is supposed to happen :lol: how anybody can say that they design a roof to leak is unbelievable.
> ...


Just to let you know I have the same problem on my 740

Bailey have also told me that it is meant to do that.

I don't know if you have found this but if you level the van then you don't get the build up of water.

I have been waiting for other owners to notice so that we can build a case. I will let my dealer know there is another van doing it.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*bailey*

I'm with "Tugboat" on this, go to a solicitor and get them to send a letter on your behalf citing the "sale of goods act" give them 7 days to reply, copy to your supplying dealer too.
If no reply instruct solicitor to start court action for recovery of cash paid plus storage cost and your solicitors fee's.
No van should leak, especially if it comes with a "water ingress" guarantee.
We had to go down this road several years ago with Autotrail and was successful.
Wish you all the luck as we have a new 740 Autograph on order !!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

pete4x4 said:


> waspes said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at this I have been having this problem from new and Bailey tell me that it is supposed to happen. :x
> ...


Hi my drive is on a slight slope so I can't level the van, anyway you shouldn't have to it should not leak full stop. Cabby I paid cash for the van so no finance people to get involved.
I have sent an email to the top man at Bailey with this link and I can assure you I will not let this issue drop until it is sorted.

Peter.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

waspes said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > waspes said:
> ...


No I agree it shouldn't do it. I had exhausted every avenue as the claim was it wasn't effecting anybody else.

Mine is nearly two years old and to start with was parked on a slight uphill slope so that the water didn't collect, now it's on a level surface it is nose down and it won't drain. That I think is the point that Bailey missed. It was designed to be level but it normally sits nose down
I think the water gets in on the alutech covers as I suspect they act as a gutter system and drain into the cab void which incidentally is all grip. I put an endoscope camera up there to have a look so no rust issues.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

Swift claim their aluminium pod skinned coachbuilts fill with water, and this is correct. I understand they have holes above the windscreen though to drain it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: bailey*



metblue said:


> I'm with "Tugboat" on this, go to a solicitor and get them to send a letter on your behalf citing the "sale of goods act" give them 7 days to reply, copy to your supplying dealer too.
> If no reply instruct solicitor to start court action for recovery of cash paid plus storage cost and your solicitors fee's.
> No van should leak, especially if it comes with a "water ingress" guarantee.
> We had to go down this road several years ago with Autotrail and was successful.
> Wish you all the luck as we have a new 740 Autograph on order !!


Wrong way round - you send the letter to the supplying dealer (with whom you have a contract under the Sale of Goods Act) and a copy to Bailey (with whom you have NO contract under the Sale of Goods Act.).

It is the supplying dealer who has the contract with the manufacturer.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

' Designed '-- an insult to the term.


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Peter, this is terrible and I am pleased you have put it on both the MH dealers radar and now also on Bailey's MD's.

The Sale of Goods Act should be your defence

What can you do if goods aren't fit for purpose?

If goods aren't fit for their normal purpose they aren't of satisfactory quality and you may have the right to return them to the seller and ask for a refund. 

If something isn't fit to be used for a specific purpose agreed with the seller you may have the right to return it to the seller and claim a refund. 

If you return the goods within a very short time of buying them you don't normally have to accept a repair or replacement instead of a refund, unless you want to.

If you've kept the goods for a while the law says you may have accepted the goods and have lost your right to a full refund. However, you should still have the right to get a repair or replacement.

Good luck, I am watching this with interest :!:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Peter

Just seen this thread & as a 740 owner am obviously very concerned. Posts refer to a video, but I can't see any links to it??

We've been in torrential rain in ours and not noticed any problem- normally level at home, though.

I'm not sure I understand where the void over the cab is - I guess the video may clarify.

Presumably this would equally affect 745s, and maybe other Approaches too?

Good luck with your problem. Not sure how the 10 year (for you as an early buyer) water ingress guarantee is affected by this?

Ian


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Solwaybuggier - you need to go to the very first post and the video is on there.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow..................that's some amount of water in there. Totally understand your concerns.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Peter, that looks very strange. We have a 745 and have not noticed this happening, yet. I will be taking a very close look after our next trip in the rain. We have our van in storage parked on an upwards slope with so i guess that the water would naturally run out. 

Does this happen on both sides of the van?

Paddy.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was amazed to see your well presented video,that is quite an amount of water after one nights rain!!I really hope when the MD sees that he will be embarrassed enough to act.
One of my thoughts while watching ,as a motorcyclist is if I met you on a bend on a dry road could suddenly be confronted with a small tidal wave coming out of your van.
Not trying to be dramatic or clever but to say"It's meant to do that" is incredible,I think anyone who came off on that volume of water,cyclist even could have a case.My thinking is that could be enough to force them into action,spilling diesel is an offence now I think and just to see that coming out of your van could possibly be interpreted in the same way,good luck and I hope it is soon resolved for you.
Maybe a forum member with legal knowledge could help with my thoughts on this aspect?


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Paddy7 said:


> Hi Peter, that looks very strange. We have a 745 and have not noticed this happening, yet. I will be taking a very close look after our next trip in the rain. We have our van in storage parked on an upwards slope with so i guess that the water would naturally run out.
> 
> Does this happen on both sides of the van?
> 
> Paddy.


Hi Paddy as far as I know yes but I notice it more on the passengers side because I turn right out of my drive and right onto the main road so the water runs out on the diesel tank side.
Its more annoying when we are parked on site and it is raining because you have a constant running of water or even worse it is drip drip drip onto the top of the diesel tank.

Peter.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What we need now is those hackers to put a link onto the Bailey website to the video, that would be fun.

cabby


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was amazed to see your well presented video,that is quite an amount of water after one nights rain!!I really hope when the MD sees that he will be embarrassed enough to act.
One of my thoughts while watching ,as a motorcyclist is if I met you on a bend on a dry road could suddenly be confronted with a small tidal wave coming out of your van.
Not trying to be dramatic or clever but to say"It's meant to do that" is incredible,I think anyone who came off on that volume of water,cyclist even could have a case.My thinking is that could be enough to force them into action,spilling diesel is an offence now I think and just to see that coming out of your van could possibly be interpreted in the same way,good luck and I hope it is soon resolved for you.
Maybe a forum member with legal knowledge could help with my thoughts on this aspect?


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe posting a link to your video here

https://twitter.com/baileyofbristol

Peter


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Baileys water ingress*

I knew you had a water problem but really!! All that water, must be a bigger hole than we could see.
Reckon the trade members are trying to evade the issue, and think it should be money back and new 'van replacement. A real 'botch' job.

Let us know how you get along, we'll keep this thread going.

Bryan and Rosemary


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Baileys water ingress*

Just a thought Pete, have you put the video onto utube yet?

B and R x


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Baileys water ingress*



thesnail said:


> Just a thought Pete, have you put the video onto utube yet?
> 
> B and R x


Hi the Snails, no I haven't put it on youtube I want to give Bailey & my dealer a chance to sort this problem out.
I didn't want to put it on here but after telling them about it from the beginning I was getting nowhere.
I have had an e-mail from Baileys a couple of months ago and when I kept on complaining they phoned me with the same answer [its supposed to happen].
I just hope that this doesn't turn into a long drawn out battle.

Peter.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Baileys water ingress*

It sounds as if it's pretty drawn out already Pete, lets hope it does get settled before you take any further action 
Rosemary


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Water in roof*

Hello All,

All of us going to the motorhome show this month should go to the Bailey stand. Say that I am very interested in getting a new Bailey
but the water in the roof is a bit of a put off!!
Neil


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have just had a phone call from Bailey and they are coming to my house to pick up my motorhome to take it back to the factory.
The person I spoke to said that this should not be happening and they will investigate the problem and sort it out.

Peter.


----------



## snmh (Oct 7, 2013)

That's as it should be - good news.
Presumably Pete4x4 will be getting a call from Bailey too.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

I am waiting for a downpour from the heavens,with baited breath. My thanks go to Waspes for having the courage in making us all aware of this problem. Must say I have never noticed this situation as yet, but then we were not looking for it. I will report on here if OR when it does occur. Best wishes to everyone.

.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

snmh said:


> That's as it should be - good news.
> Presumably Pete4x4 will be getting a call from Bailey too.


Hmmm we shall see, interesting to here what my dealer has to say and what the solution maybe.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

waspes said:


> I have just had a phone call from Bailey and they are coming to my house to pick up my motorhome to take it back to the factory.
> The person I spoke to said that this should not be happening and they will investigate the problem and sort it out.
> 
> Peter.


Well, that's a start. Let's see how the issue is resolved. I still think the OP should have his vehicle replaced.


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

The only bit that I want to add is that now someone has admitted from Bailey's that it shouldn't happen. I perhaps would want my pound of flesh from the one's who said it was meant to happen. No wonder lots of us just don't trust these people in the industry.

Other than that, well done to the OP for the course of action you have taken. I'm sure you will be on a winner now.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Great news Peter,I see word was spreading quickly though as there's mention of your problem on other forum sites as well,hope it all sorted quickly and to your satisfaction.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Good news Peter.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

waspes said:


> I have just had a phone call from Bailey and they are coming to my house to pick up my motorhome to take it back to the factory.
> The person I spoke to said that this should not be happening and they will investigate the problem and sort it out.
> 
> Peter.


Peter, What had changed since your first post when " Bailey have spoke to me and tell me that this is supposed to happen" to make them u turn to "should not be happening". Ray


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peter,
The best of luck with your problem, hope they sort it out for you quickly,
Norman.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It'd be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.

Who on earth are these clowns who make motorhomes costing the earth but can't decide whether they should leak or not? :roll:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*bailey water ingress*

Bump!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

chermic said:


> Solwaybuggier - you need to go to the very first post and the video is on there.


It wasn't (& still isn't) showing as a link on my iPad - but having tracked down the video I share the general astonishment. Very pleased that Peter seems to be making some progress though.

We've seen nothing like it on our van, and it does rain in Cumbria!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Please, please, Waspes, do keep us posted. Like many other people, I have been thinking about a Bailey MH.

Aside from that, I think back to my early selling days and the hours that went into learning Product Knowledge. We felt it was vital to know as much as we possibly could about the products we were selling - with the result that customers had confidence in the answers we gave to their queries.
Now we see MH sales people sitting in fancy offices, complete with computers and iPads, whilst surrounded by a forecourt full of expensive vehicles about which they seem to know SFA. I would have been found going through every feature/function of every vehicle in stock. Now it's " Not sure, mate, I'll have to ask the service department when they get back from lunch ".
And I cannot fathom out why a company should allow their Customer Service phones to be touched by staff who patently do not know what they are talking about.
" Yes, mate, water is supposed to pour out of there when you move ".


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Please, please, Waspes, do keep us posted. Like many other people, I have been thinking about a Bailey MH.
> 
> Aside from that, I think back to my early selling days and the hours that went into learning Product Knowledge. We felt it was vital to know as much as we possibly could about the products we were selling - with the result that customers had confidence in the answers we gave to their queries.
> Now we see MH sales people sitting in fancy offices, complete with computers and iPads, whilst surrounded by a forecourt full of expensive vehicles about which they seem to know SFA. I would have been found going through every feature/function of every vehicle in stock. Now it's " Not sure, mate, I'll have to ask the service department when they get back from lunch ".
> ...


Hi yes I certainly will keep you all posted. They are collecting the van on the 22nd of October and taking it back to the factory.
I must say apart from this problem we are very pleased with the van its one of the best we have owned.
Like I said in an earlier post I didn't want to resort to this kind of thing but when you are told continually that there is no problem  then I had no option to take this course of action.

Peter.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Peter,

I'm really glad you found the much needed support here that you deserved and that you didn't continue to feel like you were fighting this horrible situation on your own. I was completely incensed at the attitude of your rep and I fear I would not have been as calm as you have been. 

I hope Baileys resolve this matter properly. If they do not replace the vehicle I would, in your place, insist that the overcab pod is completely removed so that the compartment can be properly dried out. If they just seal a load of moisture in there, it could come back and bite you in the future.

All the best,
Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I come to thread a bit late, but glad Bailey are at least "going to look at it", if they'd said to me it supposed to leak like that, first I would have asked is why? for what purpose, how does it affect my payload, water sloshing around up top is at least going to make it handle badly, and there might also be a health issue with standing water.

I suppose you have to look on the bright side though, at least they're build quality is consistent, is it part of the ISO 9001 certification, and they were at least considerate enough to provide an exit for the water.

You couldn't make it up :roll: :roll:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to say a big thank you to Peter for his video, Bailey are taking mine back to the factory as well,got a call today from Bailey about 30 minutes after I'd contacted my dealer.
The video has really achieved what I was unable to do last year. 
I will say that Peters is far worse than mine.

So again many thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Great news.

All we need now is a video of the judders and the scuttle fiasco and of course for the manufacturers to actually take notice and these vans might be quite good.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Manufacturers dislike more than anything bad publicity of their products and here is an example of design defect making the product unfit for purpose and not of satisfactory quality. Do not accept unless a full and effective repair is made. Bailey are new to the motorhome market and often one finds new model vans with design defects that have to be changed in actual usage The problem is we the consumer are the guinea pigs and have the inconvenience. I know from long personal experience of buying new models. However I am a lawyer and know the relevant contract law, my rights and the legal system.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Having viewed Peters video I was horrified! I wrote an email to our dealer, Webbs of Warminster.
Here it is followed by their reply...for what it,s worth!
............

Hi Phil

Just thought you should see this video...I was very concerned when I saw
it and wondered what Webbs reaction to it would be.






I have to say it appears far from satisfactory?

Best Regards

Chris

---------------------------

Hi Chris,

Good to hear from you and hope all is well?

We have discussed this issue with our service team and Bailey and it
looks like a isolated and over exaggerated issue, you'll also notice the
video has now been removed.

If you have any concerns then let us look at the van.

Thanks,

Phil Smith
Sales Executive

T: 01985 212222
F: 01985 220889
E: [email protected]
W: www.webbsmotorcaravans.co.uk

----------------

I see that the utube video is still there and hopefully it will remain there until this issue is resolved.

Thanks Peter for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"We have discussed this issue with our service team and Bailey and it 
looks like a isolated and over exaggerated issue"

Gives you confidence of Bailey taking it seriously doesn't it?
Obviously the amount of water ingress after one night of rain is exaggerated and not the real amount.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

TheFlups said:


> Having viewed Peters video I was horrified! I wrote an email to our dealer, Webbs of Warminster.
> Here it is followed by their reply...for what it,s worth!
> ............
> 
> ...


Hi Chris I can assure your dealer that this is not exaggerated in fact as my wife said it has been worse than this.
It sounds like your dealer is reading from the same script as mine.
Can I just say that I didn't put it on youtube for public viewing in the first place.

Peter.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Peter, just caught up on this thread.

Brilliant video presentation of an unbelievable fault. I had to run the video through twice as I couldn't believe what I was seeing!
Glad that Bailey have now responded and that you get a swift and totally satisfactory solution.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes Peter...the dealers dismissive attitude makes me cross. 

I fully understand why the video was required. You had to post the video to get Bailey's to sit up and take notice. It seems to have worked and all credit to you for bringing it to everyone's attention.

We are using our van next week and I see the long range forecast gives plenty of rain on Monday and Tuesday! I shall check ours to see if we have the same problem. If we have....look out!!!


----------



## colin47 (Sep 26, 2013)

HI PETER 
SEEN YOUR VIDEO VERY SURPRISED WE ALSO HAVE A BAILEY 740 RECENTLY BOUGHT LIVE IN CARDIFF, WILL HAVE TO CHECK OURS 
PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT BAILEY SAY EG IF THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A RECALL ECT MANY THANKS
COLIN


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a thought having watched the original video and then watched it rain on my motorhome and house.

Have Bailey fitted an innovative internal guttering system that diverts rainwater into 'internal downspouts' rather than let it splosh over the cab and possibly the engine compartment? If so, perhaps the unfortunate owner just has a blocked drain.

Still wouldn't explain Bailey's initial attitude to the problem. Perhaps they, and every other manufacturer or dealer should be forum members so that they cab better assess how their responses will go down in the wider community.

The one big difference between Hymer, Niesmann & Bischoff and British manufacturers I notice when looking for a new van is that the two German firms' brochures explain some of the design/engineering that goes into their motorhomes rather than focusing solely on soft furnishing or fitted equipment.


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just returned from a weekend away, and a very rainy weekend it was. 
So just to check if we had any issues with our 745, we rolled backwards and forwards several times, probably looked like a complete lunatic at the time. But glad to say we have no issues, no water at all. 

I did also listen during the weekend for any dripping noises, once again no issues, apart from drips off the not so kindly placed trees!!

Paddy.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Paddy7 said:


> Just returned from a weekend away, and a very rainy weekend it was.
> So just to check if we had any issues with our 745, we rolled backwards and forwards several times, probably looked like a complete lunatic at the time. But glad to say we have no issues, no water at all.
> 
> I did also listen during the weekend for any dripping noises, once again no issues, apart from drips off the not so kindly placed trees!!
> ...


Are you going to complain to Bailey as yours does not appear to be working in accordance with their design?

Only a light hearted quip


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to thank Waspes/Peter for his video on his Bailey water ingress problem, and thankyou to all who contributed to the under the windscreen scuttle question.
Thankfully our Bailey 740 does not suffer from the "waterfall" syndrome. Having had several days of heavy rain and three separate "jerking" exercises forwards and backwards, there is no trace of any water in the vertical void from where Peter"s water was seen to be gushing from.
The windscreen scuttle is firmly against the glass and there are two quite thick drain pipes from the bottom of the scuttle tray. There is also a cover fitted above the engine. The engine bits and bobs are all dry. 
Once again thanks to everyone who have bought these facts to light and informed the rest of us. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Bump.

Have they collected ?


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Bump.
> 
> Have they collected ?[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just caught up with this post and am most interested as I appear to have a similar although less of a problem with my 2008 Swift Sundance 530LP.

I check the underside of my van regularly for signs of floor rot, fortunately I have the painted plywood version and not the plastic covered, guaranteed to rot type of flooring.

However every time it rains I notice the wood floor gets very wet around the same area near the fuel filler. I assumed the water was coming down the side of the van and seeping through the join with the side skirts. I used Captain Tolleys and Sikaflex all along the side, but this made no difference.

I then noticed if I pressed the vertical panel joining seam which comes down from the roof water seeped out, I then looked for signs of water ingress where the roof meets the side wall but it all looks ok.

I have now noticed the rear of the van underside gets soaked after rain but I cannot see how the rain can possibly get there, perhaps I am just worrying about nothing. 

So I hope OP gets the problem sorted, maybe I should ask SWIFT if it is normal for rain water to get behind the outer skin and run down the side of the van.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm glad Bailey are sorting the problem. I have to say my van has been parked in nose up, nose down and a whole variety of angles and also driven through some horrendous downpours. I have never seen any problem with water such as yours. The top cupboards at the front have back panels which are easily removable as held by four posi screws. I removed them to run some wiring through and to conceal some additional "security" devices. You can see the structure of the front overhang and the clamping system used to hold it together. All seems perfectly dry in there.
John


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I said that I would keep you all informed.

Bailey brought my motorhome back on Friday morning I was told that the corner caps had not been fitted properly and so this is where the water was getting into the roof void.
I was also told that the person who told me that this was supposed to happen was wrong  .
It has been raining non stop now for 2 days so this morning we moved the van to see if they had fixed the problem and I am glad to say they have   not a drop.
Like I said previously I didn't want to resort to slagging anyone off but when they think that they can tell you that this sort of thing is normal then it left me with no other option.
I will say that the person that I have been dealing with at Bailey has been very good always phoning me to keep me informed.
Well we are of to Spain soon so we can get back to enjoying the van again :lol: .
I would like to thank you all for your support and comments on here.

Peter.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

That is excellent news Waspes. Very glad that Bailey took your point seriously, but then I thought they would as they have a very good reputation.

Enjoy your trip to Spain.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Glad to hear that this "waterfall" problem has been sorted Waspes. We too are off the Spain soon so shall look out for another Bailey.


----------



## andy45paula (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi all

My 625 has developed the same problem. Only mine has been repaired by local Bailey dealership, but has still been leaking. Now back to factory 2 weeks ago. But hasn't moved from a holding compound' In all that time, Bailey say they want the motorhome for 6 -8 weeks, don't understand why maybe they will start working on the problem in another 3-4 weeks, little do they know I can track the van so I know when it has been moved, I have found all the staff at Bailey are incompetent and are not bothered about customer service, I will never buy or recommend a Bailey product again, they don't even have a customer service complaints number you can call everything is done via email and takes up to 5 days to reply, as you can imagine it's a long process. Unhappy Bailey owner. Rant over


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

This was the number of the Customer Service Manager at Baileys when they sorted my Bailey which was around 6 weeks I think back in 2012. Couldn't fault them then.
Michelle Fleet may not be there now but the number should be good.
0117 3052917


----------



## andy45paula (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bailey Approach 625 update*

got my van back from Bailey today, not a happy bunny, van was dirty, but more shocking was all the scratches down the near side of the van, my local dealer tried there best to cut the scratches out with polish, but a deep scratch on front bumper near side and most of the skirts down the near side where too deep. I don't know what has gone on but this van as it was immaculate when it left my possession, they have also blocked me from making comments on Twitter must not like being slagged off, truth must hurt, looks like a trip to the solicitors for me, this van has been in the repair shop more times than I have been out in it. If you buy a Bailey and something goes wrong be prepared for poor customer service and support.


----------

